# Worst christmas present ever!



## Elphaba (1 Dec 2007)

What was the worst xmas pressie you ever got?

Mine was a penneys track suit.


----------



## Sn@kebite (1 Dec 2007)

Elphaba said:


> What was the worst xmas pressie you ever got?
> 
> Mine was a penneys track suit.


odd socks.


----------



## RMCF (1 Dec 2007)

A jigsaw.

I know this doesn't sound bad, but I was an adult, not a child.

Box was never opened !!!!


----------



## carpedeum (2 Dec 2007)

A mobile phone from my employer in 2001!


----------



## boris (3 Dec 2007)

A leather belt that was 4 sizes too small. Maybe there was a hint there.........


----------



## elefantfresh (3 Dec 2007)

A few years back I got a pair of real grandad type slippers from the folks. Desperate yokes altogether. I made my thank yous and kept them in the wrapper they came in and gave them to my dad for Christmas the next year - he was delighted with them!


----------



## ney001 (3 Dec 2007)

cheap cinnamon bubble bath set - put it into a drawer and forgot about it.  A few months later had no bubble bath left and tried some of this.  - Broke out in the worst rash/lumps, all over and I mean all over   - lasted for days.  To this day smell of cinnamon gives me the shivers!.

Also wine - every Christmas I get bottles and bottles of wine when everybody I work with and everybody I know knows that I don't drink wine - ever! - I even tell people don't bother with XMAS present for me (colleagues/neighbours etc) and they still send me in bottles of wine.  Of course they do come in handy as presents for everybody else - particularly those who don't drink wine!


----------



## shnaek (3 Dec 2007)

A singing Bass. Who actually wants these things?


----------



## Caveat (3 Dec 2007)

I once got a twin pack of polyester Y fronts.


----------



## Jock04 (3 Dec 2007)

Caveat said:


> I once got a twin pack of polyester Y fronts.


 

Glad to hear they arrived.

Meanwhile, novelty socks...............


----------



## indebtedgal (3 Dec 2007)

my sister whom i don't get on with gave me a carving knife. given that i was 20, in college and not a touch of the domestic goddess that i am now, my mother got suspicious and hid it till the festive season was over lest we'd put it to use one night under the influence of alcohol.


----------



## Caveat (3 Dec 2007)

shnaek said:


> A singing Bass. Who actually wants these things?


 
As in sea _bass_ or as in _bass_ guitar?

I would have been considerably more impressed with the latter...


----------



## shnaek (3 Dec 2007)

Caveat said:


> As in sea _bass_ or as in _bass_ guitar?
> 
> I would have been considerably more impressed with the latter...



 - if only. But it was the former.


----------



## ClubMan (3 Dec 2007)

Elphaba said:


> What was the worst xmas pressie you ever got?
> 
> Mine was a penneys track suit.


Not mine but a lump of precious metal and two lumps of aromatic resins from three strange men who wander into a shed in the dead of night to ogle the new born recipient? Inappropriate or what?


----------



## DrMoriarty (3 Dec 2007)

shnaek said:


> A singing Bass. Who actually wants these things?


Jeez. Hope you didn't do a Tony on the guy? 

_[Warning: Sopranos clip — contains violence. And pole dancers. And swearwords.]_


----------



## Sn@kebite (3 Dec 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Not mine but a lump of precious metal and two lumps of aromatic resins from three strange men who wander into a shed in the dead of night to ogle the new born recipient? Inappropriate or what?


Good thing the newborn wouldn't have realised!


----------



## ClubMan (3 Dec 2007)

Sn@kebite said:


> Good thing the newborn wouldn't have realised!


But legend has it that this newborn had special powers!


----------



## ci1 (3 Dec 2007)

An empty envelope from my grandad..there was supposed to be money in it.
a friend gave me pink furry cover for my steering wheel another year.


----------



## car (3 Dec 2007)

2-3 year ago, was watching tv in the mothers a few weeks before the festive holiday period, about midday on a sunday,channel4 was on showing a Will Young concert, I commented that the backing band had some excellent musicians.  
Sure enough, Will Young CD wrapped up under the tree for xmas.  

Words were had.  

Strong ones.


----------



## jonnyhotspur (4 Dec 2007)

Three Arsenal woolly hats for my golf woods from a mad Aunt. Promptly re-gifted. Another year she gave me a left handed putter. What's worse is that my dad picked it out for her.


----------



## ninsaga (4 Dec 2007)

...but its the thought that counts right!


----------



## ci1 (4 Dec 2007)

yeap thats true Ninsaga.

I was so moved by the thought that went into my empty envelope


----------



## Godfather (4 Dec 2007)

A cd of an artist I never heard of!


----------



## Caveat (4 Dec 2007)

Godfather said:


> A cd of an artist I never heard of!


 
Ah - but it could have been a rare import of a hard to get cult legend that you simply didn't appreciate


----------



## gipimann (5 Dec 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Not mine but a lump of precious metal and two lumps of aromatic resins from three strange men who wander into a shed in the dead of night to ogle the new born recipient? Inappropriate or what?


 
Did this qualify as a Christmas present or a present for a new-born?


----------



## ClubMan (5 Dec 2007)

Both?


----------



## Caveat (5 Dec 2007)

Bet he only got either Christmas or birthday presents though - not both


----------



## ClubMan (5 Dec 2007)

At least he did get a space flight space for _Easter _a few decades later. Mind you he had a hard few days before that so probably deserved it.


----------



## Sn@kebite (6 Dec 2007)

Shower him with gifts, then betray him! - After all he did! It's the human way.


----------



## Jock04 (7 Dec 2007)

ClubMan said:


> At least he did get a space flight space for _Easter _a few decades later. Mind you he had a hard few days before that so probably deserved it.


 

He got to see the original Rolling Stones too


----------



## efm (7 Dec 2007)

Jock04 said:


> He got to see the original Rolling Stones too


 
Ahh yes but did he really have Sympathy for the Devil?


----------



## jonnyhotspur (7 Dec 2007)

efm said:


> Ahh yes but did he really have Sympathy for the Devil?


And did he say: hey you get off my cloud


----------



## Caveat (7 Dec 2007)

jonnyhotspur said:


> And did he say: hey you get off my cloud


 
Time was on his side though...


----------



## Jock04 (7 Dec 2007)

But he knew             you can't always get what you want


----------



## Caveat (7 Dec 2007)

Jock04 said:


> But he knew you can't always get what you want


 
Still he managed to slip away unnoticed - undercover of the night!


----------



## Jock04 (7 Dec 2007)

Yeah, but he's probably on his 19th Nervous Breakdown by now...


----------



## Caveat (7 Dec 2007)

Jock04 said:


> Yeah, but he's probably on his 19th Nervous Breakdown by now...


 
...yeah, and the world can only watch sadly on: as tears go by


----------



## Jock04 (7 Dec 2007)

Caveat said:


> ...yeah, and the world can only watch sadly on: as tears go by


 
But will it come to his Emotional Rescue?


----------



## shootingstar (7 Dec 2007)

elefantfresh said:


> A few years back I got a pair of real grandad type slippers from the folks. Desperate yokes altogether. I made my thank yous and kept them in the wrapper they came in and gave them to my dad for Christmas the next year - he was delighted with them!



typical u


----------



## elefantfresh (7 Dec 2007)

> typical u



Now now. Don't be all bitter SS, just cos you'll be sitting on your own for the Corkies party. There must be someone else out there in Corkland that can meet up with you. Any other rebels out there?
Radio Roy coming live from cork...CORK!


----------



## Caveat (7 Dec 2007)

Jock04 said:


> But will it come to his Emotional Rescue?


 
Ah _Come On_ (geddit?)


----------



## Jock04 (7 Dec 2007)

Course I got it!  
It's only rock'n'roll, but I like it


----------



## Caveat (7 Dec 2007)

Jock04 said:


> Course I got it!
> It's only rock'n'roll, but I like it


 
That's what I like to hear - satisfaction.


----------



## Jock04 (7 Dec 2007)

In my situation, I'd be a Fool To Cry


----------



## Caveat (7 Dec 2007)

Jock04 said:


> In my situation, I'd be a Fool To Cry


 
Right that's it - I've had enough - it's all over now

...no hang on!


----------



## Jock04 (7 Dec 2007)

Caveat said:


> Right that's it - I've had enough - it's all over now


 

Not   fade away.............????


----------



## shootingstar (7 Dec 2007)

whats going on? where the hell are we at with the thread???????  x 3


----------



## elefantfresh (7 Dec 2007)

Its certainly gathering no moss...


----------



## Jock04 (7 Dec 2007)

shootingstar said:


> whats going on? where the hell are we at with the thread???????  x 3


 

Relax and [broken link removed]


----------



## deedee80 (10 Dec 2007)

A friend of mine got a t-shirt from her fiance's mother with the logo "so many men, so little time" emblazoned on it.  Needless to say she was none too impressed at the implication.


----------



## efm (10 Dec 2007)

shootingstar said:


> whats going on? where the hell are we at with the thread???????  x 3


 
To be honest I have Mixed Emotions about this as I started the musical references but anyway It's All Over Now and This Will be the Last Time I let myself be caught between a Rock and a Hard Place.

Ride On, Baby!


----------



## shootingstar (10 Dec 2007)

*...just sits staring at screen...*


----------



## Elphaba (11 Dec 2007)

After watching last nights primetime documentary on cocaine, lots of people will be....'dreaming of a white christmas'


----------



## ClubMan (11 Dec 2007)

Maybe some more of them will be comatose in front of the _TV _on _Xmas _day too?


----------



## liteweight (12 Dec 2007)

A gift wrapped box of matches!


----------



## miselemeas (26 Dec 2007)

1. A black doll from Santa - brothers got cowboy outfits
2. A missal (prayer book) from Santa, while my brothers got scooters
3. A gift wrapped set of hubcaps

(not all in the same year thank God)


Disastrous!


----------



## frash (3 Jan 2008)

I got a book on German cuisine this year.
(Not joking)


----------



## ClubMan (3 Jan 2008)

frash said:


> I got a book on German cuisine this year.
> (Not joking)


At least dinner will be on time from now on!


----------



## Vanilla (3 Jan 2008)

ClubMan said:


> At least dinner will be on time from now on!


 
LOL. Thinking of some german inlaws this so true...


----------



## ClubMan (3 Jan 2008)

Dinner is over. Now we will have ze craic.


----------



## Vanilla (3 Jan 2008)

Ja, it is now 8.30 pm, time to take out the scrabble box. Ja, that means you- snell, snell! I vill be in charge of ze calculator and have ze dictionary lined up to check all vords. There will be no talking and strictly no laughing as this is verboten. At 9.00pm all participants will be expected to embark on a brisk walk for 10 minutes before retiring for the night. Breakfast will be at 7.00 am precisely. This vill be thes great fun, ja?


----------



## noilh (10 Jan 2008)

A box of Roses sweets - i never wanted to see another box of Roses as we'd been practically swimming in them at work for the three weeks before Christmas.


----------



## Elphaba (13 Jan 2008)

Rushed out the door stephens day to visit in laws with some pressies,
grabbed a few selection boxes on the way out, for the nephew and niece,
Nephew opens selection box and discovers only a half eaten curly wurly bar....
he was disgusted, I was morto, and his mum was none too pleased...


----------



## ClubMan (13 Jan 2008)

noilheart said:


> A box of Roses sweets - i never wanted to see another box of Roses as we'd been practically swimming in them at work for the three weeks before Christmas.


Everything's coming up _Roses_? Isn't that good?


----------

